# Step Parents



## WinniehB (5 mo ago)

Are children living in Canada allowed to sponsor their Step-Parents to move to Canada?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

No...


----------



## WinniehB (5 mo ago)

Crawford said:


> No...


Do you know why that is? I have been my daughters mother for 40 years - just seems so strange that they don't allow it


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

The following will explain the situation regarding step-parents






Sponsor your parents and grandparents: Who you can sponsor - Canada.ca


You can sponsor your own parents and grandparents, related by blood or adoption. In case of divorce or separation, you can sponsor your parents’ and your grandparents’ spouses, or conjugal or common-law partner.




www.canada.ca





Your step daughter could sponsor her father and then you would be sponsored as his dependent ......


----------

